# Gotta love E-Bay



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Our in-sink garage disposal decided to retire and call it quits about a week or so ago. We checked out the prices on a new comparable one @ Home Depot and Lowe's. Prices ranged right about $150.00. Not including sales tax of 10% or so.

Went on E-Bay and found one with the features we wanted. It's a Waste King, 3/4 hp, and continuous feed. It has an 8 yr. guarantee as well. Several yrs. higher than any at HD or Lowe's.

It's factory box is listed as _distressed_, but the unit itself is new / unused. Asking price was $89.95. Other sellers listing the same brand /model were as high as $160.00 or more. This particular seller also had a _make an offer_ option. He also stated *free shipping*. Garbage disposals aren't light weight by any means. And of course, no sales tax to deal with.

I made an offer of $70.00. It was accepted!!  It will be here by the 15th., if not earlier.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The Insinkerator or Evergrind are made in Wisconsin and are much preferred over the GE style off shore units. You do not need a 3/4 hp unit. 1/2 hp is more than plenty. 

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> The Insinkerator or Evergrind are made in Wisconsin and are much preferred over the GE style off shore units. You do not need a 3/4 hp unit. 1/2 hp is more than plenty.
> 
> GW


Too late! 3/4 hp it is. The one that went bad was a 3/4 hp. It was a Sink Master, Model 1050, Bone Crusher.

I received a message from E-BAY this morning that the garbage disposal is being shipped.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Good luck, Trooper. When you get this one installed, try to avoid running old sparkplugs through it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

hillman said:


> Good luck, Trooper. When you get this one installed, try to avoid running old sparkplugs through it.


He couldn't afford a sand blaster for the spark plugs, so he used his disposal. Did real good, at first.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It was on the old side and had done it's time. That, and the fact, that I broke a glass in the sink didn't help things any. I was sure that I got all of the glass shards out of the disposal. 

It seemed to work fine for a day or so, then it began to act up. It was beginning to leak what looked like oil from underneath it. That's not a good sign. 

Anyways, we're going today to go buy a new over-the-range microwave today. The one we had, stopped working about a week or so ago. We removed it last night, so we're all ready for a new one. 

We also have a clothes dryer that has been squeaking / squealing for a few months. It'll cost as much to fix it as it will be to just buy a new one. 

Damn appliances.................


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hillman said:


> Good luck, Trooper. When you get this one installed, try to avoid running old sparkplugs through it.


I'm no longer allowed near the dishwasher. It did a real good job at cleaning parts of my m/c and chainsaws.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm an insinkerator fan myself. Going 3/4, very good imo .
Ebay? Not sure,
Home Depot has a great return policy. 
It's not like you don't have the money ,lol.
Now you have to install it ????


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I'm an insinkerator fan myself. Going 3/4, very good imo .
> Ebay? Not sure,
> Home Depot has a great return policy.
> It's not like you don't have the money ,lol.
> Now you have to install it ????


I feel good about the seller on EBAY. All positive reviews and they made it clear that any and/or all problems will be taken care of to the customer's full satisfaction.

I figure the money I save on stuff like this is gas money for future m/c rides and for lunches while out and on the road. 

My step-son will help install it once it arrives. I figure that between the two of us, we'll be able to mess things up really good. 

He'll be coming over tomorrow for the microwave install. We picked it up @ Home Depot today and got an even better price that what they had on it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Those microwave installs could be tough.
Good luck with the installations.
Consider it a form of exercise, lol. 
I would do the same.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Those microwave installs could be tough.
> Good luck with the installations.
> Consider it a form of exercise, lol.
> I would do the same.


We installed the existing one about 15 yrs. or so ago. We removed it easily enough. The new one we bought is taller than the one we had. That makes the clearance between the pots on the stove and the bottom of the microwave an issue.

So, it looks as if we are going to box it back up and return it to Home Depot. We are going back to Lowe's and take another look at their microwaves. Lowe's also seems to have a better incentive program to purchase from them.

Lowe's doesn't charge you to special order a microwave if they don't have it in stock. HD does if it's priced under $300.00. They charge you $69.00 if under that amount. Anything over that amount, no charge. Lowe's also gives veterans a 10% discount all the time and you don't have to be service-connected like you do at HD.

It also now seems that microwaves don't come with the vent attachment for the exhaust. You have to buy that individually.

The more I consider the $100.00 install fee, the more I like it. Both Lowe's and HD charge the same. Considering the frustration / hassle involved, it's beginning to sound like a bargain.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've installed a bunch, less then 6, lol.
Everyone of the installs seem to break my balls,, one way or another, lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*I dodged a bullet.* We returned the microwave we bought and decided on a different one. And.....it's going to be professionally installed.

We ordered a GE thru Home Depot and it will be delivered and installed next Thursday. Weird thing is, when you order it and have it delivered and installed, you don't pay any sales tax on the entire transaction. Nothing! Nada! Zip!

That savings alone helped to off-set the delivery / install fee of $99.00. Not sure if this is an Arizona only thing or not.

Big load off my mind. It's done and over with. I was not looking forward to installing that damn oven. I did it once about 15 yrs. ago and that's enough for me.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Para, 
I'll have to remember that sales tax maneuver.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I also got a good deal on my garbage disposal - but from my plumber. He was replacing 3 burst pipes & I mentioned that my disposal doesn't work very well. At first he gave me a price, then I reminded him how much I was paying for the other job.
He said, "Well.....ya know....sometimes those garbage disposals fall off the truck & are never found...."


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> Para,
> I'll have to remember that sales tax maneuver.


(WARNING: pic's an IRS auditor. He'll be seeing you next year Paratrooper)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

PS: pic;s not (I hope) an IRS Auditor. Least-ways not that I know of.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well Hell.......make up your mind. Is he, or isn't he?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Build the wall. Immunity for all.

Tax wise


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Well Hell.......make up your mind. Is he, or isn't he?


You'll find out April 15th.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> You'll find out April 15th.


Naw......we have an appt. for this coming Tuesday to have our taxes done.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

They delivered our new micro-wave today and installed. It took the two guys 10 minutes. No kidding. They were able to use the existing wall mounts that were already in place from our old micro-wave.

*10 frigging minutes!!* Who does that????????????


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Now that the new micro-wave is installed and in use, my wife is talking about a new stainless steel 6-burner gas stove to match the micro-wave. 

Initially, she was talking about a double-oven gas range. Those suckers are pricey. Twice the price of a regular gas range. We're now back to the regular gas range. 

If it's one thing, it's another as well. Got to get a new starter put in her car. Hope to get that done Monday.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My adult step-son stopped by yesterday to help install the new garbage disposal. The removal of the old one went smoothly, as did the install of the new one. 

The plumbing matched up perfectly, so we didn't have to alter the drain pipe any. The new one is quite a bit quieter than the old one. My wife likes that a lot. It also mounts in a heavy-duty rubber collar, vs. the typical metal-on-metal type mount. That reduces the felt vibration of the disposal on the sink to almost 0%. 

It's nice having it back in service.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> *I dodged a bullet.* .....it's going to be professionally installed...


Yep, professionally installed by a low bid Home Depot subcontractor who does Home Depot installs because it shields him from having to rely on his own, probably poor, reputation.

Sorry, don't/won't use the big box stores installers - if it's something I want installed I'll find my own highly recommended contractor.

Seen way too much jack-leg, piss poor work done by big box installers....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Tip said:


> Yep, professionally installed by a low bid Home Depot subcontractor who does Home Depot installs because it shields him from having to rely on his own, probably poor, reputation.
> 
> Sorry, don't/won't use the big box stores installers - if it's something I want installed I'll find my own highly recommended contractor.
> 
> Seen way too much jack-leg, piss poor work done by big box installers....


I hear you. But, the good thing about installers that sub for HD is, if you don't like their work, HD will stand by it and will make it right.

Years ago, I bought a new double car garage door from HD. Fully insulated and true commercial quality. I wasn't going to install it myself obviously, so HD arranged to have it installed.

The installer was a regular local garage door company. They did a great job and made sure everything was just right. For the first 6 months or so, they called me about once a month, just to check in and see if all was still good. I finally told them that I'd call them if I had any issues.

I find that as I get older, I'm not as willing to struggle and put up with the hassle to get things done, if I can have it done for a fair & reasonable cost.


----------

